# Shure SE215 in ear monitors



## Milkman

I just picked up a set of Shure's SE215 ear buds for use as IEMs.

First, I'm not crazy about over the ear supported buds in general. I find they interfere with my glasses.

But, as the reviews seems to be very good for these, I'm trying them.

They come with a nice little pouch with a carabiner.









The quality seems good. It's all plastic but that's to be expected.











The cable as you can see, is quite heavy duty.






The heads are detachable and this allows them to swivel. They sit flush in your ear and seal very well once you find the right tips for your ears. I have molds already made so I'll get a set custom made for these soon.












So, how do they sound?

If you're looking for exaggerated bottom end (like Beats maybe), these aren't for you. They do sound very accurate and clear however, and definitely loud if you want.
I haven't tried them at a rehearsal yet but I used them at the gym this morning just for fun and they islolate surprisingly well. That will only improve when I get the custom ear pieces installed.

The trick is to "train" the formable over ear segment of the cable to fit your particular ear. It's getting there.

So far, I like them a lot.

Oh, the cost is right around $100 by the way.


----------



## Intrepid

Interested in a review after a rehearsal or gig session. They look great but comfort and accurate sound is paramount.


----------



## Guitar101

Yes, I'll be watching too. As a piano player that has almost always been in bands where the guitar player plays too loud. These could come in handy for a few different reasons.

I just want to try them and the price you quoted seems reasonable.


----------



## keto

I use the next ones up (315?) for 6-8 months now. They isolate fantastically - we are a 4 piece heavy rock band and, if I turn the volume off, I can only barely make out the band at full roar. I use the mutiple flanged white ear inserts, they fit me well and I don't have any discomfort. They sound pretty good, though I have some hearing issues and maybe am not *the* best judge. The over-ear wires did indeed take a while to train, but everything stays put now and I don't find myself readjusting them much even in a long 5-6 hour band session. As Mike says, plenty of volume on tap with these, no issue there.


----------



## Milkman

A little addendum.

I mentioned in the original post that I had aready had molds made.

I had previously purchased a set of the high end Shure buds used, but they had some minor damage and so were not really fitting me comfortably.

Ths past weekend, I was using them as hearing protection while doing sound for a monster truck show. There were more than 7000 people in the stands and both the trucks and the system were loud.

I took them off during a break and they found their way to the floor where they were quickly (accidentally) stomped on.

I don't know why, but I stuck the totally broken pieces in my pocket.

On a gut hunch (or maybe a moment of clear thought), I just tried the molded tips on the new Shures and I'll be damned if they didn't fit perfectly!

I almost threw the tips out twice and even dropped one on the floor of the van.

Sooooo glad I kept them. The difference is fundamental, both in comfort and sound.










Almost invisible.


----------



## Milkman

Intrepid said:


> Interested in a review after a rehearsal or gig session. They look great but comfort and accurate sound is paramount.


Ok, a little follow up as requested.

First, I've been wearing the buds at the gym and also while flying for a couple of weeks now. Comfort is no problem, but it's important to note that I'm using custom made tips.

I tried them for the first time at a rehearsal this morning. So, getting back to comfort for a second, I had them on from 8:30 AM until 9:30 Am at the gym, followed by a rehearsal from 10:00 until 12:00. The rehearsal space is a few blocks from the gym. Makes for a nice productive Sunday morning.

I just got home.

I had some mando, keys, guitar and vocals in them for rehearsal.

I'm really excited to expand the use of these things. The sound is beyond what I was hoping for. So far the only issue I have is a little interference from my Line 6 guitar wireless. Maybe I need to do a little frequency management.

But man, what a spectacular improvement in hearing what I need. 

For a control freak (guilty) this is a huge step forward.

Sometimes things work on paper but not in the real world.

Obviously we all know the concept works as its wide use demonstrates, but I had a grin on my face for the entire rehearsal.


----------



## LanceT

These things look like the cat's meow. I am in the process of planning (dreaming?) a live set up and this looks like a good move to not ever go near traditional wedge monitors.

How exactly are you using these? The Shure website doesn't tell me in ways that I understand and I am a total Neanderthal when it comes to stuff like this plus I have no live playing experience.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Milkman

LanceT said:


> These things look like the cat's meow. I am in the process of planning (dreaming?) a live set up and this looks like a good move to not ever go near traditional wedge monitors.
> 
> How exactly are you using these? The Shure website doesn't tell me in ways that I understand and I am a total Neanderthal when it comes to stuff like this plus I have no live playing experience.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Well, you normally send from an auxiliary or a monitor out on your mixer to the input of your monitor power amp or to a powered monitor. Depending on how many auxialiaries you have on your mixer, you can send different mixes to different monitors.

That doesn't change. You send from the auxiliary or monitor out, to the IEM transmitter (base unit). That sends the signal to your beltpack receiver. You plug your ear buds into the belt pack and your ready to go. It's easy to tailor your mix(es) to your personal needs and wants.

I hope this helps, but if I haven't explained it clearly let me know.

This is one set.


----------



## bzrkrage

A local band "The Troves" here in Calgary have been using the 215's for rehearsals, i saw them using them with an iMac mixer,Presonous interface,headphone amp with bass & electric drums straight into the setup. The guitarist had his Mesa Lonestar miked.
They then said, why cant we do this on stage?
Everything went to FOH speakers, in ear for the foldback. It sounded awesome out front! For such a small venue, wireless wasn't needed.


----------



## Milkman

Our drummer will used a wire, but the rest of us will be wireless.

I can't imagine having a wire hanging off of me for my monitor, but yes, technically wireless is not 100% necessary.


----------



## stubish

Where did you get those tips done? I'm looking for a Canadian outfit that can do it for me 

Cheers
Stuart



Milkman said:


> A little addendum.
> 
> I mentioned in the original post that I had aready had molds made.
> 
> I had previously purchased a set of the high end Shure buds used, but they had some minor damage and so were not really fitting me comfortably.
> 
> Ths past weekend, I was using them as hearing protection while doing sound for a monster truck show. There were more than 7000 people in the stands and both the trucks and the system were loud.
> 
> I took them off during a break and they found their way to the floor where they were quickly (accidentally) stomped on.
> 
> I don't know why, but I stuck the totally broken pieces in my pocket.
> 
> On a gut hunch (or maybe a moment of clear thought), I just tried the molded tips on the new Shures and I'll be damned if they didn't fit perfectly!
> 
> I almost threw the tips out twice and even dropped one on the floor of the van.
> 
> Sooooo glad I kept them. The difference is fundamental, both in comfort and sound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost invisible.


----------



## Milkman

stubish said:


> Where did you get those tips done? I'm looking for a Canadian outfit that can do it for me
> 
> Cheers
> Stuart


The place I used is in Hamilton (on the mountain).

I think it's called "Hear For Life".

I'll look it up later for you. I was very happy with the service and follow up.


----------



## Milkman

As promised:

http://www.hearforlife.ca/contact/locations/upper_wentworth_hamilton


----------



## sambonee

hey Mike, happy new year.

question. would these be useful as a pa system for rehearsal as well? if everyone had a set? just a thought. also if I had good in ear headphones, could I just get the transmitter and plug in my 1/8 stereo jack and rock on?


----------



## bzrkrage

sambonee said:


> hey Mike, happy new year.
> 
> question. would these be useful as a pa system for rehearsal as well? if everyone had a set? just a thought. also if I had good in ear headphones, could I just get the transmitter and plug in my 1/8 stereo jack and rock on?


The Trove boys all went 
amps>cab clone/ di-box>mixer>headphone amp > in-ears


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Milkman

sambonee said:


> hey Mike, happy new year.
> 
> question. would these be useful as a pa system for rehearsal as well? if everyone had a set? just a thought. also if I had good in ear headphones, could I just get the transmitter and plug in my 1/8 stereo jack and rock on?



Yes, I was using them for rehearsals with very good results. In fact for rehearsals it's every bit as good as for live.

And as far as using normal earbuds, my drummer was doung just that.

I think the IEM earbuds can take more of a pounding though.


----------



## hollowbody

I wish these had an option of coming with an in-line remote to be used with smartphones. I really would like to get a pair of 215s, but I need the remote for using with my phone for commuting.

Anyone know of a decent set of IEMs that DO come with a remote, or at least have the option? I'm thinking of getting another pair of Etymotic Research IEMs, but my last pair didn't last very long.


----------



## hardasmum

hollowbody said:


> I wish these had an option of coming with an in-line remote to be used with smartphones. I really would like to get a pair of 215s, but I need the remote for using with my phone for commuting. Anyone know of a decent set of IEMs that DO come with a remote, or at least have the option? I'm thinking of getting another pair of Etymotic Research IEMs, but my last pair didn't last very long.


http://www.shure.com/americas/produ...ound-isolating-earphones-with-remote-plus-mic


----------



## hollowbody

hardasmum said:


> http://www.shure.com/americas/produ...ound-isolating-earphones-with-remote-plus-mic


Yeah, I saw those, but they're not terribly impressive.


----------



## keto

I have refrained from posting for a while, but I'll mention that my Shure SE315's (not same model as Mike's) gave up the ghost about 1.5 years in, ie. 6 months out of warranty. I was NOT hard on them, they got used every 2 weeks for jam day then put in their case and left on top of the amp until next time around. I just plugged them in one day and got nothing in 1 ear and a faint signal in the other. Tried messing around with the wires but no dice, tried them on a couple other output devices to make sure but nothing, so trashed em. Unhappily.


----------



## hardasmum

hollowbody said:


> Yeah, I saw those, but they're not terribly impressive.


Have you heard them? I have the pair without the remote. I don't think anything can touch them in the $50 price range.


----------

